# Cozette Postop Day 1



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is Cozette shortly after I got her home. She was lying on a little doggie bed on my lap. My poor baby!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, goodness! She does look a little like a chicken! I can't tell, did they shave both legs?? I kind of like the little poodle poof on her foot. Is she pretty comfortable though? I bet she just wants Mommie. (and yes Jackie, you will need to find her some bloomers to wear to Nationals! LOL!) But bless her little heart! She did so good!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks pathetic, but at least she's home and on her road to recovery. We'll have clothes there in no time. She looks so naked.  And I'll do very cute outfits for Nationals -- but she needs clothes much, much sooner. I'll try to get at least a couple of things to you by Tuesday.

I bet you're more than relieved to have her home. Glad she has lots of pain meds to help her along.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pam, they only shaved one side! I guess as the naked side grows in I'll start trimming the other until they match. I don't have the heart to make both sides naked, LOL. 

So far the Metacam is holding her. She was very fussy when I got her home, so I got some food in her (she wasn't too interested but she ate some), then I gave her the dose of Metacam and she is finally sleeping now. Every now and then she gives a little whimper but I think she doesn't like being in her carrier; she usually sleeps with us without a crate or carrier. I've got it on the bed, with a lightweight blanket over it. She seemed to settle down better once I put the blanket on. It's pretty cold out so it's probably keeping her nice and toasty, plus it blocks out the light. She is warm natured but I'm sure it is more of an issue now with the chicken leg thing going on.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Poor little sweetie....I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor little thing-I'm glad she has the pain meds and her mommy! All considered, she looks good.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know what I think.......She looks precious and the worst is behind her.....let the healing begin!!!! Yes, trim the other leg as her shaved leg grows out!!! She is a little dollbaby!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

poor thing but at least she is home now, i'm sure she feels better already.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I hope she feels better soon she's in my prayers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> You know what I think.......She looks precious and the worst is behind her.....let the healing begin!!!! Yes, trim the other leg as her shaved leg grows out!!! She is a little dollbaby!!!!!:wub:


 
Oh gosh, that's what I think as well. She looks so precious :wub: and the worst is behind both of you. What a fantastic Mommy you are. Have been praying dearly for your precious girl:wub: She is on he way to recovery. Bless her and you :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Poor little angel :wub: What are her measurements? I have some clothes here that may fit her & would be happy to send your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor little sweetie,she still looks adorable,chicken leg and all. The little poodle poof on her footie does look cute.
So sad she's going through this,but the worst is over and now she will be healing and on the way to a healthier happier Cozette.

I wouldn't have the heart to shave both sides either, you'll have to put her in some cute jammies now while she heals and the hair grows back.

Give her kissies for us!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> She looks pathetic, but at least she's home and on her road to recovery. We'll have clothes there in no time. She looks so naked.  And I'll do very cute outfits for Nationals -- but she needs clothes much, much sooner. I'll try to get at least a couple of things to you by Tuesday.
> 
> I bet you're more than relieved to have her home. Glad she has lots of pain meds to help her along.


 Lynn, that is the sweetest thing!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor little sweetie pie,I hope Cozette feels better soon.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad she is doing okay! Actually she look better than I expected! I am glad they only shaved the one side. Give her Kitzi kisses! Keep us posted & try & rest when she does. Sending love.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, that poor little sweetheart. I bet you are in as much pain as she is. I am praying that she heals and recovers quickly.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl. Aww, Mommy. Praying for a speedy recovery.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

As I was expecting, last night was rough, but I think after today things will get progressively better. It's kind of expected that the second postop day is difficult. I got maybe three hours sleep, and just trying to get things done the way that works best for the both of us has been a lot of trial and error. I'm just happy to have her home, though, so it was more than worth it. All bodily functions are in working order, lol, and she hasn't been sick to her stomach at all. She's eaten well--she ate a little off and on last night, but at four o'clock this morning she decided to be seriously hungry, lol. She was pretty fussy and wouldn't settle down even after I made sure she was fed, watered, and pottied, so I gave her the Tramadol, which I hadn't felt necessary to that point. Keeping her away from her stitches is really challenging. I have a soft inflatable collar but the wiggle worm gets her front paws through it about halfway, so she ends up in this awkward and I'm sure uncomfortable position, OR she will take one paw at a time and get all the way out. I don't dare make it tighter, I do want her to be able to breathe! I had some fleece pajamas that are too big for her, so I ended up taking some vet wrap I had and used it as a belt to keep them on, and the jammies cover her hip and leg nicely, blocking access, but is roomy so there is plenty of room for air to circulate and it isn't touching her incision at all unless she lies on that side. 

You guys are so wonderful and generous, I can hardly believe how supportive everyone has been. Cozette wears an xxs or xs- depending on whose scale is right, she's either 2 lb 12 oz or 3 lbs. 

Cozette is settled down for now, and I think she is much happier being home. She hasn't howled her serenade here at all, so I think it was the new location and strange sights, sounds and smells at the hospital.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww, poor baby! 
But you know what, I think she can rock the lowchen look


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a little trooper. :wub: When she's up to it, give me her top line and chest measurements. I think I may have a couple things I can send her to keep that little leg warm. And it will cover the sutures which will be a help to you.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh Cozette.  This just breaks my heart but I'm so glad she has such a good mommy to watch over her. I'm glad that she's eating and has everything working right. She still looks absolutely gorgeous, bare leg and all. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts for a quick healing process. If you need anything, just let me know. We're all here for you. *hugs*


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers for wellness soon.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

:two thumbs up::two thumbs up::two thumbs up: Hope you get feeling better real quick...Cause you're tooooooo sweet!!:wub::wub::wub:


 Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww my cutie pie , u still look cute even if u have a naked leg .. lol praying for her speedy recovery !


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, you pretty little girl, I hope you heal real soon with no complications. What good care you are taking of her :thumbsup:.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I'll just say I will be so glad to have this day over. I feel so helpless when she whimpers and cries and looks up at me with her big brown eyes. Her daddy went outside so she decided it was time to "sing." I could hardly settle her, so I guess daddy leaving coincided with the pain returning, so I gave her the pain med again and rocked her and walked her til she went to sleep. 

Crystal, that would be wonderful because I've already had to wash these jammies since they're poorly fitting and i just did a makeshift temporary fix-- so pottying isn't always too tidy. I've been wracking my head trying to figure something else out. I really don't want to put a traditional E-collar on her-- I just feel like, why add to her misery? Anway, her topline is about 8 to 8-1/2", her neck is about 6-1/2 and chest is about 8 to 8-1/2", give or take some. Those were the measurements at 2-1/2 pounds and she is now 2-3/4 to 3 lbs, but they can't be too off since it's only half pound at most difference in weight.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

awwww poor sweetie.....I hope she has a speedy recovery and sounds to me she is getting the very best love and care. Hope she has a better night and a restful sleep....for the both of you. Hugs :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> aww, poor baby!
> But you know what, I think she can rock the lowchen look


Oh Orla -- that is the look alright!! 
Jackie - I think that Cozette will hold that picture you took of her against you for years and will tell her therapist about it. :HistericalSmiley: I know she doesn't look that pathetic...just an unflattering angle. :blink: I'm so glad she's home with you. I've been thru major leg problems myself (multiple torn knee ligaments) and it hurts like crazy and you really can't get comfortable. So all is unfortunately par for the course but it will get better. And if she needs the pain meds give them to her. I know we hate to do it but my vet said sometimes it's hard for us to gauge if they're in pain and right after surgery they really do need it. I know she'll do better each day.:wub::wub: Thanks for being such a terrific mommy.:grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww poor Cozette, I hope she feels better!! The ladies are right, the worst is behind her! Time to heal up!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope she feels better soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just checking in on your poor sweet baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Cozette doing? :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Ohhh....little baby girl! I hope you get much better soon!


----------

